# Your opinion differs from my opinion therefore you are a troll



## Retal (Oct 31, 2009)

This mentality embodies the most significant problem plaguing these forums at present.


----------



## Costello (Oct 31, 2009)

I disagree, you troll.  *closes topic*

are you trying to start a debate or something or are you just ranting? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




because I'm not really sure where you're going with this...


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2009)

I don'get it...


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 31, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> OMG SOME MOD REMOVED MAH COMMENT GBATEMP SUCK!! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW



fix'd


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I get it... Saw that post. And having a mod remove your post isn't really a big deal... Whine moar TC.


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 31, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This mentality embodies the most significant problem plaguing these forums at present.



I understand you, but the problem is since I'm a troll and I don't know how to troll I'm going too troll around.


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2009)

I apologize in advance for this, but it must be done-


----------



## Retal (Oct 31, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not _why_ I made this topic. It merely reminded me to make it.

The term "troll" has recently caught on like wildfire across Internet forums and its meaning is not well defined, or at least, not well known. It is frequently banded around as a catch-all for any behaviour that anyone disagrees with to the point where it has no meaning at all. If a moderator deletes posts with reason "troll" then that's analogous to entering no reason at all, but that doesn't matter because if a moderator wants to moderate then they don't need a reason. The real problem stems from casual users misusing it, or using it at all.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 31, 2009)

One thing...You'll know a troll when you see one...End


----------



## prowler (Oct 31, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> I apologize in advance for this, but it must be done-



LOL.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 31, 2009)

You clearly cannot tell the difference between trolling and spirited discussion despite the fact there is a huge difference. I'll give some examples. Since anime isn't something I like, I'll use that as an example.

A "spirited discussion" quote would be something along these lines.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I just find anime to be a little over the top. I mean, they go flying through space, shooting energy out of their hands, pew pewing things left and right. Personally, I'm one for a more grounded experience, even if it's soemthing that is fantasy.
> 
> Here's a "troll" comment on the same discussion.
> 
> QUOTEAnime sucks balls its so dumb only virgins with no lives watch this dumb shit. i mean they fly through space and do stupid shit i mean its fucking dumb. anyone who watches anime is nothing but a dumbass with no life.



(side note, I didn't mean any of that, it was a troll example. Plenty of people who like anime get laid at the cosplaying conventions for sure).

There's plenty of times when you can agree to disagree with something and thusly it's not considered "trolling". Trolling is when you make an outrageous comment to provoke an equally offense response. If you voice your opinion in a manner that says "I disagree with what you say but its your opinion", then it's not trolling.

Side note this deserves to be Edge'd. It's not a "site suggestion" as much as complaining about a subject that the poster obviously has gotten completely wrong and doesn't understand.


----------



## Advi (Oct 31, 2009)

This thread is truth. Although you DID have that one coming.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 31, 2009)

People who have a differing opinion from me are not trolls, they are simply wrong.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> People who have a differing opinion from me are not trolls, they are simply wrong.


I just want to agree on this statement......

Most honest post in last hour or so


----------



## raulpica (Nov 1, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Here's a "troll" comment on the same discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The definition for "trolling" is quite right, but I can't see that example as a troll attempt, more like simple douchebaggery.

Trolls are most often people who just say something (the more opposite, the better) to cause an up-rage. And they also expose better grammar skills than the mediocre n00b-douchebag (like the one in the example).

I guess Retal's post is to say that "Troll" is too often used nowadays in improperly labelling people just because they have a different opinion.
If you don't like something, just say the guy's a troll. Simple as that.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Nov 1, 2009)

One thing you can do to get rid of a troll if to carry on a normal conversation directly with the troll. Trolls can't can't seem carry on a regular conversations for extended periods of time and grow tired and eventually stop. I seen it on the discovery channel.

If they can carry on a conversation, then you're dealing with a douchebag like raulpica earlier  mentioned.


----------



## DQN (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This mentality embodies the most significant problem plaguing *the internet* at present.


Fixed

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/6133...e-internet.html

Most of the points made in the above link are rubbish, but the writer is spot on in listing "The art of polite disagreement" as one of more important things being "killed off" by the internet. From my personal experience, it's becoming near impossible to browse any online community casually without encountering at least one dispute fueled by flaring tempers, swelling egos, and a general disrespect for anyone with a differing opinion. It's like watching a group of 4-year-olds in a sandbox squabble over a plastic shovel.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 1, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> The definition for "trolling" is quite right, but I can't see that example as a troll attempt, more like simple douchebaggery.
> 
> Is trolling not douchebaggery? Well, I don't say I'm a "troll" by any means but just "a douchebag". I'm the exception that proves the rule
> 
> ...



Essentially, but smart people can tell the difference between a logical argument and a troll argument. If it's a logical argument, it's usually resumed and done so in a respectful manner. If it's a troll argument, it's either a shit tossing fight back and forth or it ends with the opposition to the troll saying "Obvious troll is obvious, flame shields on!"


----------



## Retal (Nov 2, 2009)

DQN said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right about everything there, actually. The most significant problem facing _these forums_, specifically, are rather numerous COPPA violations as exemplified by the post at the top of this second page. This, in turn, is no doubt responsible for the death of the art of discussion which, in addition to here, has started to completely disappear from the (public) internet in general.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 2, 2009)

trolls are dumb fucks who come into your forum and bad mouth your console, it's games, it's users and pretty much than try to say their consoles, games and users are better. they'll also jump into threads such as the latest game being released and annoy everyone in it by saying this game is shit, it's not hardcore (I HATE THAT WORD) blah blah.


----------



## Retal (Oct 31, 2009)

This mentality embodies the most significant problem plaguing these forums at present.


----------



## outgum (Nov 2, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, Nicely put p1ingpong, But what if......
Toni has a different opinion to you, and Toni is always right making YOU simply wrong? =O
INVERSE MATRIX!
Who would win, or shall you settle it in a civil educated manner?
Trolls suck.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


p1ngy and I, we are like Borg....one mind! I agree with everything he says...and he did nothing but backed me up so far!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 2, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I am skynet and Toni is my terminator!  Anyone who disagrees with that is some horrendous John Connor imbecile, and will face the wrath of a naked time traveling Toni!


----------



## Danny600kill (Nov 2, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes and then we all agree with p1ngy and toni and so it all makes sense but wht if............... no to confusing


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Awww man, you'd really send me naked trough time?!?!?!


----------



## da_head (Nov 2, 2009)

i disagree.

op is a troll


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 2, 2009)




----------

